# Head Bolt Recommendations



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I pulled the heads off my 1974 350 due to two broken exhaust manifold bolts, which I needed to have removed by a machinist. 

When I pulled the heads off, the threads on two of the head bolts got damage and will not cleanly install back in. Any suggestions on where to get individual head bolts? Seems it is relatively easy to find head bolts sold by the set. Would a new full set of ARP head bolts be the best way to go? The engine only has 28,000 miles on it and the heads have never been pulled off before.

Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No reason for a set of ARPs, just source the correct length nice used head bolts. Which position bolt do you need? 

On a '74 Dport engine, the longest bolts (and two studded bolts) will be right under 3 3/4" measured under the head to the ends of the threads. The long front bolt on drivers side exhaust will have a threaded stud to attach neg battery cable. Same studded bolt was used above center exhaust port on pass side of block.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. Also, some ARP head bolts are a hair too long, which causes them to bottom out before the head can seal up with the block enough, causing head gasket failure.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Pinion,
It was the two lower, front bolts (#1 and 2 cylinders), the bolts NOT under the valve covers. 4" long, including the hex head, 3 3/4" under the head, shaft and threads only.
Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Depending on how they're damaged, you could also purchase the correct size die (as in tap and die set) and attempt to clean up the threads on the bolts you have. Just make sure that the bolt threads haven't been rounded/smoothed off to the point where they won't be fully gripping the threads in the block.

Bear


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

BearGFR said:


> Depending on how they're damaged, you could also purchase the correct size die (as in tap and die set) and attempt to clean up the threads on the bolts you have. Just make sure that the bolt threads haven't been rounded/smoothed off to the point where they won't be fully gripping the threads in the block.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the suggestion Bear.


----------

